# Sweet Red Wine



## nursejohn (Mar 4, 2009)

I am new to winemaking. My wife and I both enjoy a sweet red wine from Twin Springs Winery in Tow, Tx. Also enjoy St. Genivieve sweet red. Anyone have a recipe on how to make a wine like that at home. Any suggestions or advice will be greatly appreciated. Thanks, nursejohn.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you wanting to do a kit wine or make one from concentrates. If the latter is applicable i would recommend doing a Black Currant using Vinters harvest concentrate. Im sure others will have some good ideas too. Just need to know which direction you wish to go.


----------



## nursejohn (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't really know which route I want to go. I am fairly new at this, but am willing to try something new. A kit may be the best for me right now since my experience level is still a novice. I am currently only on my 2nd kit. Any suggestion will be welcomed. Also, what is used to make the wine have that sweet taste? Thanks for the replies, nursejohn.


----------



## Tom (Mar 4, 2009)

Have you considered the "Island Mist" wines?

they are what I call a "patio" wine. High in flavor/ sweetness but, low in alcohol.

They are also a quick wine to bottle.


----------

